# New state record crappie!!!!



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

took forever to get him in.
.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i think this story is full of .......


----------



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

Now you know what that ones going to taste like!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

What they biting on? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Timber said:


> What they biting on?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


CORN! :lol:


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

What was the water temp? and where they spawning yet?


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

i dont care who you are thats funny. and thanks for making me spit beer all over the screen.


----------



## basenjib123 (Apr 9, 2012)

....:lol:


----------



## KurtSUP7 (Dec 12, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

That looks like a HUGE toilet paper mouth.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not dangling my noodle over that spot unless I'm armed, that's for damn sure!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah...Corn:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PIKERPETE (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope you threw it back so it would get bigger


----------



## Tmacular (Mar 23, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAH ^^^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

What's with the pink toilet?


----------

